# Facetime Long Distance?



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

How does Face time work with Long Distance?

I realize that both parties have to be on Wifi.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

FaceTime is apples feature

-does not use any minutes
-can work anywhere in the world (as long as there is WIFI)
-does not cost anything


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> FaceTime is apples feature
> 
> -does not use any minutes
> -can work anywhere in the world (as long as there is WIFI)
> -does not cost anything


I like that answer..thanks


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I was in the Yorkdale Apple store the other day and called a friend who lives in NY on facetime.

(I also placed a long distance call with the iPhone from the Apple store..... I wonder if they've fixed that overlooked detail yet).


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently FaceTime (on iPhone) uses an SMS to connect to another iPhone, and the carrier *may* charge for that.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

VNJ85 said:


> (I also placed a long distance call with the iPhone from the Apple store..... I wonder if they've fixed that overlooked detail yet).


Hardly. I made a long distance call to my cell from an original iPhone at the Walden Galleria Apple Store in Buffalo, NY (that was almost four years ago.  ). I didn't answer the iPhone's call, so no harm done.


----------

